# HTG vs discount hydro



## mountain man (Feb 12, 2010)

I am shopping for a new light and "stuff". Shopping around i find Discount hydro is cheaper than HTG supply for a Lumatek set up and other things too. I have ordered from each several times now and had good service from both. But i gotta go with saving the almighty buck when it gets right down to it. I will add another 600 w Lumatek to my 600 w Next Gen digital and be loving doing 6 big plants at a time !


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 14, 2010)

I saved from $300 - $500 just by comparing prices online and I ended up buying from I think 4 different sites that had the lowest price for what i was needing/wanting for each item. I only ordered one item from HTG Supply, I got their self named HTG Supply T-5 10,000 Lumen 2 foot grow light if that tells you anything? Everything else was way cheaper elsewhere. I'd consider ordering from several sources to save the most money. I easily saved $500.00 just buying online and not at the retail stores. I hate not supporting them on a full time basis but there is just to much difference in price to ignore it. An example would be a Lumatek 400 watt ballast is $189.99 in the retail store and even the same price on many online sites but I got it for $139.00 with free ground shipping. In fact I bought the 400 watt pkg, 400 watt lumatek, 6" a/c Xtrasun reflector/cord and socket as well as the glass and a horitilux bulb for $315.00. Retail shop wants $420.00 plus tax no pun intended. So $450.00 for the same thing. So just this save me $135.00.    

Also, Google search for coupon codes for each site and you can save at least 10% if not more. I saved 10% on 3 of the four sites I ordered from just by doing a simple search for coupon codes.


----------



## mountain man (Feb 14, 2010)

Good tip, now thats what i wanted to know. Done.....


----------



## mountain man (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok, where was that deal at too??


----------



## jackson1 (Feb 14, 2010)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Ok, where was that deal at too??



If you are talking about the coupon codes, just google whatever website you are buying from an example would be abchydro.com "coupon codes" and see what comes up. sometimes you can find them, sometimes not. I find them about maybe 2 or 3 out of 5 times so its not a guarantee you will find them every time. Also, a lot of times when you google it you will come to forums that have standing discounts for certain codes whether a sale is going on or not. Kind of like an insiders discount. 

Also, look at if the website you are buying from has a forum and if so there is usually a 100% chance there is going to be exclusive discounts and offers for members. Many ways of finding discounts online, it just takes some crative looking and the right words in a search engine to find them. Even more time to find the online forums on a hydro website but i've saved as much as 30% for maybe 30 minutes of surfing for the deals and even further discounts with the coupon codes.

Good luck with it.


----------

